# Crock Pot recipes?



## texasred

So I just got one and need some tips. Anybody have any favorite crock pot recipes? I googled it but everything that came up was a little complicated for me. I'd like something that is simple enough for me to do on my way out to work in the mornings. Any ideas?


----------



## speckle-catcher

if your crock has a removable insert, you can prepare them the night before and place the whole insert in the fridge.

then, next day - wake up and put the insert in the base, turn it on and go.

I just bought a cookbook called "Slow Cooker Revolution" http://www.amazon.com/Cooker-Revolution-Editors-Americas-Kitchen/dp/1933615699

it came in and has some very good recipes beyond the normal stuff you find on the web


----------



## ChumStain

Pork Roast, baby carrots, potatoes... put pot on med before work and add 1/4 cup water


----------



## jefull77

Eating this tonight deeeelish!!!!


Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops and Potatoes
Ingredients:

4-6 pork chops
6-8 medium potatoes, chopped into large pieces
2 cans fat-free cream of chicken soup*
2 packages dry Ranch dressing mix*
1 cup milk
Dried parsley to sprinkle on top (optional)


Directions:
Spray your slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray and put potatoes on the bottom. Place the pork chops on top of the potatoes. Mix together the condensed soups, Ranch dressing mix and milk. Pour on top of the pork chops and cook on LOW for 6-7 hours or on HIGH for 4 hours.
Use the extra sauce in the slow cooker as a gravy for the potatoes and the pork chops. Sprinkle with dried parsley if you want.


----------



## texasred

Thanks for the tips guys. Definitely will be trying the pork chop one. This morning, I put 3 chicken breasts in there and covered it with some garlic herb grill mates seasoning. Then halved some new potatoes and put them on top. Put it on low. I guess we will see how it ends up. I didnt put any non-stick spray though. Hope it doesnt stick too bad.


----------



## fishit

did this one yesterday. nothing fancy either

eye of round roast (had little fat on it)
small potatoes
carrots already peeled - bags are in the veggie section
large chopped onion of your choice

mix 1 cup of water with beef roast seasoning packet. 

load up the roast and all veggies in the pot, pour the seasoning mixture on top. I cooked it all day while i was at work. meat falls apart 

i usually add some addtional seasoning to the meat for added flavor.

okay I am sure I will get grilled for this, but we will do a small section of brisket in the slow cooker as well. usually you can buy a flat brisket piece for about $12 at the store. season it up the way you like it and put it in the cooker. i leave the fat on it so it stay juicy. i then add some liquid smoke. its not the best brisket in the world but its not bad either. 

you can do all kids of dishes - think of the meats being slow cooked and broken down to be super tender, even boneless skinless chicken breasts. then recipes can be anything you want.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

When I am bored on Saturday there nothing better then a slow cooked tenderloin and veggies. Also can make some pretty good pulled pork samwiches too.


----------



## balvarez

I use the plastic liners made for crock pots. Its like an oven bag and makes clean up easy.


----------



## jefull77

jefull77 said:


> Eating this tonight deeeelish!!!!
> 
> Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops and Potatoes
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4-6 pork chops
> 6-8 medium potatoes, chopped into large pieces
> 2 cans fat-free cream of chicken soup*
> 2 packages dry Ranch dressing mix*
> 1 cup milk
> Dried parsley to sprinkle on top (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> Spray your slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray and put potatoes on the bottom. Place the pork chops on top of the potatoes. Mix together the condensed soups, Ranch dressing mix and milk. Pour on top of the pork chops and cook on LOW for 6-7 hours or on HIGH for 4 hours.
> Use the extra sauce in the slow cooker as a gravy for the potatoes and the pork chops. Sprinkle with dried parsley if you want.


Added some Tony's when it was on the plate topped it off nice!!


----------



## texasred

Well first crock pot dish was a FAIL. I got home and it was dry, bland, and over cooked. I think I should have added some chicken broth and maybe some more seasonings. 

Next up is jefull77's recipe.


----------



## bill

Never tried any chicken

pulled pork is one of our favorites--add in some baby rays sweet and spicy while it's cooking all day to soak up the flavor...winner!

pot roast is also very good and several different ways

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2010/10/crockpot-tex-mex-pot-roast-recipe.html is one we do from time to time


----------



## speckle-catcher

what was your first attempt?

I cooked a whole chicken a few weeks ago in the crock...it came out kinda dry. next time, I think I'll try it breast down.

I have red beans going today...here's the recipe I use:

http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2009/05/homemade-southern-red-beans-and-rice.html

I don't use the crockpot recipe linked at the bottom. cook the bacon and veggies as directed, then dump everything else into the crock and put it on low. I also don't brown the sausage or ham - but that's more of a time issue than anything. I also substitute chicken stock for the water.


----------



## roundman

you can googole up any crock pot recipes, even for burgers> http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/06/crockpot-hamburger-patties-recipe.html


----------



## C.Hern5972

jefull77 said:


> Eating this tonight deeeelish!!!!
> 
> Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops and Potatoes
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4-6 pork chops
> 6-8 medium potatoes, chopped into large pieces
> 2 cans fat-free cream of chicken soup*
> 2 packages dry Ranch dressing mix*
> 1 cup milk
> Dried parsley to sprinkle on top (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> Spray your slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray and put potatoes on the bottom. Place the pork chops on top of the potatoes. Mix together the condensed soups, Ranch dressing mix and milk. Pour on top of the pork chops and cook on LOW for 6-7 hours or on HIGH for 4 hours.
> Use the extra sauce in the slow cooker as a gravy for the potatoes and the pork chops. Sprinkle with dried parsley if you want.


Thanks for the recipe. It turned out great. 
I used red new potatoes and 1/4 them up. I also 1/4 a yellow onion and dropped in. The sauce was almost like a smothered pork chop gravy. Came out great.


----------



## scwine

Easy and simple.....and very healthy.
I just ate this the last two nights...
http://simplysugarandglutenfree.com/slow-cooker-chicken-posole/

*Slow Cooker Chicken Posole Stew*
serves 4 - 6

For the stew:
2 bone-in chicken breasts, skin removed
2 (15 ounce) cans white hominy, rinsed and drained
3 cups good quality chicken stock
2 (14.5 ounce) cans of diced tomatoes
3 carrots, peeled and sliced into thin rounds
3 scallions, both green and white parts, sliced thinly
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1 tablespoon cumin
2 teaspoons light ancho chili powder
1 1/2 teaspoons Mexican oregano
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
½ teaspoon fresh ground black pepper

Optional toppings:
Chopped cilantro
Queso Fresco or other good quality Mexican cheese (montery jack would work)
Shredded radishes (Use the large holes on your box grater)
Avocado
Sour cream
Gluten-Free Tortilla chips

Place chicken breasts in the bottom of the slow cooker. Put remaining ingredients in and stir the top to mix in spices. Cover and cook on low for 5 - 6 hours, or until chicken and carrots are cooked through and tender. Remove chicken from slow cooker and shred with two forks. Return chicken to crock, stir to combine. Serve with toppings if desired.

after eating this, I never added carrots, and I would add some water and you may want to scale the cummin down just a little. You can substitute reg. chile powder for the ancho.


----------



## collegeboy

Pulled Chicken

Just a Jar of Picante Sauce and Chicken. We usually do this one twice a month. Cook on low all day and then pull apart when we get home from work. Usually make tacos or chalupas the first night and then chicken enchiladas the next day with leftovers. Chicken comes out very moist and with a good flavor.


----------



## jamaicablonde

*picante pot roast*

I use chuck roast, brown it with salt and pepper on the stovetop (if I have time). slice onion and put it in first, add several cloves of peeled garlic, then add the roast. Dump a can of rotel tomatoes on top and about a half can of water. Cook on low for about 8 hours. When you get home your house smells amazing. Just add mashed potatoes and salad.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Rotel and chicken, or roast or almost anything. You can also add if it's beef.... lipton beefy onion soup mix, or a pouch of taco seasoning. Crock potting can be easy and delish!


----------



## texasred

Wow now we are getting there! Thanks for the ideas everyone. I am going to try out at least one of these a week. Sure makes life easier to have dinner ready by the time we get home.


----------



## swonkeg

Here is one I cook-Never have leftovers

6-8 Venison round steaks 1/2 inch thick
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 envelope dry onion soup mix
1 soup can of water
Put steaks in crock pot-no need to brown first- put
everything else in and stir a little bit.
Cook on low 6-7 hours.
Usually make mashed potatoes to go with this as it makes it's own gravy,
my kids will eat every bit of this for supper.


----------



## bigpun91

walmart and kroger have crock pot meals, everything is cut up, and man is it good, I prefer the pork over the beef, so dang good.


----------



## Bull Fish

1 pork shoulder 
1 bottle of root beer
1 can of hole green chillis 

On low all day

Onion optional

Makes a great pulled pork 
I eat it on kings sweet bread


----------



## fishit

just did the brisket yesterday.

i buy a small brisket cut.
wrap it up in heavy foil, but leave the top open on it. season it up like you would any brisket. pour a bunch of liquid smoke on it and let it go all day. sure its not authentic smoke flavoring, but I love brisket and it turned out good for what was done to it. very tender and goes good with ranch style potatoes.


----------



## Tate

I like to do country style ribs in a crockpot. First and this is key to getting flavor depth, heavily season them with a rub of your choice and brown off well in a cast iron skillet with some canola. Sautee some onions with a little garlic in the leftover oil after removing the ribs. Transfer it all to the crockpot and put a bottle of BBQ sauce of your choice in. I use the Sweet Baby Ray Sweet and Spicy sauce. You might need to add some water. Let it cook until fork tender. If the sauce is too runny add a corn starch slurry. Make some well seaoned polenta and serve the ribs and sauce over it with a green onion garnish. This is a killer dish. You won't be disappointed.

Tate


----------



## speckle-catcher

polenta with BBQ? and garnish?

I'mma have your brother slap you!


----------



## Tate

speckle-catcher said:


> polenta with BBQ? and garnish?
> 
> I'mma have your brother slap you!


Try it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## trodery

Here you go... http://getcrocked.com/


----------



## boat_money

picante chicken. grab 5-6 frozen chicken breast, add a large jar of pace picante - medium, 6-8 hours on high. pull out chicken and shred with forks and return to crock pot. we serve it on buns or in a tortilla with shredded cheese. yummy. you can also do this with a bottle of bbq sauce.

btw, krogers has pork loins on sale for like $7 for the whole loin. i salt pepper and flour the loin, sear it on all sides. transfer to crockpot add potatoes, carrots, 2 packets of liptons onion soup and water to almost cover.

you could also do any pulled pork recipe with a loin, just note it is way less fatty than a shoulder.


----------



## dunedawg

I bought a small crock for under $10 for the camper. Just take a roast that fits in it, and cover with BBQ sauce (I like Stubbs or Baby Ray's), and put on in the morning. An hour or so before you eat, take the roast out, shred with 2 forks and return to crock. Serve open faced or not, on your favorite buns. If you have a camper get a crock. Don't get much easier!!


----------



## Charlie2

*Crock Pot Recipes FWIW*

When I worked down at Tampa, I roomed with a guy with a crack pot(not pipe).

On payday, we would go to the store and stock up on stew meat, potatoes, onions, carrots and French bread..

Right after payday, we would dine on the meat which was soon gone.

We would add more potatoes, onions and carrots to the 'broth' as the month progressed. The pot cooked 24/7 and we ate well.

It tasted better as the flavors aged.

On payday, we would also go to a restaurant for a treat.

I still cook a pork roast in mine and have 'pulled' pork sandwiches once in a while.C2


----------



## Chick-of-Sea

use the plastic liners made for crock pots. Makes clean up great.


----------



## texasred

Thanks for all the tips! I think I got enough to last me through winter


----------



## tbone2374

My wife makes a meal she calls "Pork Chop Supper" Either in the croc, or pressure cooker, if you're running late... Potatoes, onion, pork chops, bell pepper, can tomatoes, or fresh if you have'em. and water. Layer all ingrediants cut in cooking size pieces... not too small. Experiment, it's delicious!


----------



## willeye

jefull77 said:


> Eating this tonight deeeelish!!!!
> 
> Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops and Potatoes
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4-6 pork chops
> 6-8 medium potatoes, chopped into large pieces
> 2 cans fat-free cream of chicken soup*
> 2 packages dry Ranch dressing mix*
> 1 cup milk
> Dried parsley to sprinkle on top (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> Spray your slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray and put potatoes on the bottom. Place the pork chops on top of the potatoes. Mix together the condensed soups, Ranch dressing mix and milk. Pour on top of the pork chops and cook on LOW for 6-7 hours or on HIGH for 4 hours.
> Use the extra sauce in the slow cooker as a gravy for the potatoes and the pork chops. Sprinkle with dried parsley if you want.


my wife made this today. it was great.


----------



## scwine

willeye said:


> my wife made this today. it was great.


Ours should be ready in about 1 hour.


----------



## fishtale

I make this one at least once a month, it's really good.

Asian Pepper Steak

*Ingredients*


3 pounds beef sirloin
3 tablespoons cornstarch, for dusting meat
3 cloves garlic, grated or finely chopped
2 tablespoons ginger, grated
1 large onion, sliced
3 red bell peppers, sliced
3 yellow bell peppers, sliced
1 8-ounce can tomato sauce
4 tablespoons brown sugar
3/4 cup soy sauce
Ground black pepper, to taste
2 cups rice
*Topper:*
2 cups bean sprouts
1 cup cilantro, roughly chopped
[*]2 limes 
*Preparation*

In a large skillet, sear the meat in some EVOO until nice and brown on both sides. Remove the steak to a cutting board and slice the steak into 1-inch thick strips.

Place the sliced steak into the crock-pot bowl, then dust the meat with cornstarch and mix the meat around until there is no more visible cornstarch.

Add the remaining ingredients except for the topper ingredients to the crock-pot, then place a lid on top and cook on high for 4 hours or low for 6 hours.

When you are ready to serve, get a medium bowl, mix the topper ingredients and place a portion of the mixture on top of each portion of Asian Pepper Steak. This will add pop of freshness and texture.

Serve on top of cooked rice.


----------



## rpduke

jefull77 said:


> Eating this tonight deeeelish!!!!
> 
> Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops and Potatoes
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4-6 pork chops
> 6-8 medium potatoes, chopped into large pieces
> 2 cans fat-free cream of chicken soup*
> 2 packages dry Ranch dressing mix*
> 1 cup milk
> Dried parsley to sprinkle on top (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> Spray your slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray and put potatoes on the bottom. Place the pork chops on top of the potatoes. Mix together the condensed soups, Ranch dressing mix and milk. Pour on top of the pork chops and cook on LOW for 6-7 hours or on HIGH for 4 hours.
> Use the extra sauce in the slow cooker as a gravy for the potatoes and the pork chops. Sprinkle with dried parsley if you want.


Made this last week, but used a pork loin instead of chops. Came out great.


----------



## Bocephus

Last week I made this.....so easy a caveman could do it 

2 pork loins
1 large bottle of Sweet Baby Ray's honey barbecue sauce 
1 large diced onion

Cooked for 10 hours on low....took pork loins out and shredded it with forks. Then put meat back in pot to mix with sauce.

Used King's Hawaiian buns and made pulled pork sandwiches.

:cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave

I also did a pork lion last week on a daughter request to make it with coca cola.. Hardly any fat on the pork loin and shredded easy. Made a Bourbon BBq sauce to add after the shred.. Awesome and easy.. I'm not used to easy...lol


----------



## llred

*Holle's Crock Pot Jamaican Barbecue Ribs recipe*

What you'll need: 

About 4 pounds of ribs
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon habanero chili powder (I just use regular chili powder)
1 teaspoon ground thyme
½ teaspoon ginger
1 teaspoon red pepper, ground
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 tablespoon vinegar
½ cup mango jelly or jam (I use apricot preserves)
1 cup bottled barbecue sauce
*Directions*: Remove tough skin (fascia) from ribs. Cut ribs into sections and coat lightly with olive oil.
Mix together all the spices and rub into the meat. Place ribs in a large crock pot.
Heat vinegar and jelly or jam in the microwave until liquefied. Stir in barbecue sauce. Whisk until smooth. Reheat, if needed. Pour over ribs.
Cover and cook barbecue ribs for 7-8 hours on low setting.

This also works great with country style ribs


----------



## slinginplastic

take roast, season well, add two cans of french onion soup and cook on low for around eight hours. use leftover juices to make gravy and pour it over mashed taters and roast. best you will ever eat. meat will fall apart and be super juicy.


----------



## texasred

I did the frozen chicken breasts with a jar of picante yesterday. I shredded the chicken and put it on tostadas with a layer of refried beans, cheese and lettuce with a little valentina hot sauce. Pretty good and took 10 min to put together when I got home.


----------



## kweber

rice farmer I know sez his wife puts four picked teal, rice and cream of mushroom soup in the crock... 
gonna haveta get the rest of the details....
probably extra water, and some cajun type seasonings...
maybe a bay leaf and thyme...


----------



## NiceCatch

jefull77 said:


> Eating this tonight deeeelish!!!!
> 
> Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops and Potatoes
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4-6 pork chops
> 6-8 medium potatoes, chopped into large pieces
> 2 cans fat-free cream of chicken soup*
> 2 packages dry Ranch dressing mix*
> 1 cup milk
> Dried parsley to sprinkle on top (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> Spray your slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray and put potatoes on the bottom. Place the pork chops on top of the potatoes. Mix together the condensed soups, Ranch dressing mix and milk. Pour on top of the pork chops and cook on LOW for 6-7 hours or on HIGH for 4 hours.
> Use the extra sauce in the slow cooker as a gravy for the potatoes and the pork chops. Sprinkle with dried parsley if you want.


I made this one, but without the potatoes (I made rice to go with the gravy instead)....IT IS GREAT! I think I will add the potatoes next time. Also, try www.allrecipes.com it has alot of very good recipes and there is a Slow Cooker Section.


----------



## jaycf7

texasred said:


> I did the frozen chicken breasts with a jar of picante yesterday. I shredded the chicken and put it on tostadas with a layer of refried beans, cheese and lettuce with a little valentina hot sauce. Pretty good and took 10 min to put together when I got home.


Did the same thing, ...you just forgot the michelada YUMMMMM!


----------



## jaycf7

rpduke said:


> Made this last week, but used a pork loin instead of chops. Came out great.


YEP! Turned out GREAT.....did Garys dirty rice as a side and put the graveeeyyy on that!! AWESOME! Also added some pork sausage!

This dang thread has about worn my crock pot out! HAHAHA


----------



## C.Hern5972

slinginplastic said:


> take roast, season well, add two cans of french onion soup and cook on low for around eight hours. use leftover juices to make gravy and pour it over mashed taters and roast. best you will ever eat. meat will fall apart and be super juicy.


Son Of A Gun.....Wife made this for the game and man it was good. She made roastd red potatoes and rice. Dang Good


----------



## Blue.dog

*Pinto Beans*

1 pound of pinto beans (dry)
2 large onions, chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
4 ribs celery, chopped
5 cloves of garlic, chopped fine
6 slices of bacon, fried, then crumbled
1 smoked pigs ham hock
1 pound of cooked link sausage or andouille, sliced thin
2 tablespoons of Canola oil
1 32 oz carton of Swanson's Chicken broth
A few dashes of Worcestershire sauce
Salt and pepper to taste

Place beans on a flat surface and pick out all rocks

(No kidding, they are there. This prevents a trip to the dentist office)

Presoak dry beans overnight

Fry the bacon in a large skillet (5 qt) and save the bacon for later.

Add several tablespoons of Canola oil to the bacon grease in the skillet.

Add the Onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic to the skillet.

Add the Worcestershire sauce to the skillet

Stir frequently until the ingredients are translucent.

Add the ham hock and sliced sausage to the crock pot.

Add the contents of your skillet to the crock pot.

Add the beans to the crock pot.

Add sufficient Chicken broth to cover all ingredients. Then stir to mix well.

Add the crumbled bacon to the crock pot.

Salt and pepper, to taste, as the cooking progresses.

Cook on high for 2 hours, and then reduce heat to low for another 6 hours.


----------



## texasred

Glad to see this thread still alive. Ive used several of them. Thanks!


----------



## Blue.dog

*Barbecued Baby Back Ribs*

*Crock Pot Barbecued Baby Back Ribs*​ 

Note: When shopping, take care to purchase Pork baby back ribs, 
 not spareribs or country-style ribs. This recipe is for baby back ribs.
 The others will take longer to cook. If your Crock pot will hold a 2nd slab 
 of ribs, then just double the Rub recipe and use twice as much sauce.
 Use the crock pot plastic liner by Reynolds to make clean up easy.

Cooking time is: 3.5 to 4.5 hours on high heat
 6 to 7 hours on low heat

The Rub recipe:

2 Tbsp brown sugar
4 tsp kosher or sea salt
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp paprika
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic pepper

The Ribs:

 2 red onions, sliced
 ½ cup carbonated cola (coke)
1 slab pork baby back ribs cut in half 
rinsed, patted dry, membrane removed.
1 cup purchased barbecue sauce

Combine all of the Rub ingredients in a small bowl.

Thoroughly coat the ribs with the rub, using all of the mixture.

Add:

 Onion and cola to a 6 qt slow cooker.
 Place ribs on top of the onions vertically.
 Cook until ribs are tender using times shown above

Preheat Oven in Broiler to high with oven rack 6 to 8 inches below 
the heating element.
Transfer ribs to a foil lined baking sheet.
Brush ribs with the BBQ sauce.
Broil ribs until the sauce caramelizes &#8230;. About 5 + minutes


----------



## jefull77

2 more good ones:

1 jar of whatever hot sauce you like (picante, clint's, julio's, etc...)
chicken breasts
1 pkg of taco seasoning

Pour in bottle of sauce, put chicken on top, then taco seasoning on top of that. Set crockpot on low for 4-6 hrs. Take 2 forks and shred the chicken when done inside the pot mix everything up. 

I eat it with corn tortillas, avocado, and pico.

So easy and honestly one of the best chicken tacos!! 



1 whole chicken
Chicken Rub (your choosing)
1 gallon of water
1 cup kosher salt
1 cup sugar or honey
1/2 c molasses
1/3 soy sauce 
1/3 worscetshire sauce
2 bay leaves

Mix everything together besides chicken to make a brine. After you use the sugar and salt you can add whatever it is you would like (just what I used). I didn't even cook my brine. Mix everything up really good. Put chicken in large ziplock(Gallon) and let sit for 12-24 hours. Longer is always better. Take chicken out pat with paper towels and apply rub inside and out. When ready to cook spray crockpot with PAM (ALL YOU HAVE TO DO) and place chicken inside breast side up! Brining will keep your chicken moist and.

These are my 2 top recipes for a crockpot and my kids love it at least once a week! Enjoy


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

old college recipe 

1st couple bacon strips on bottom
next press the bottom w 2 lbs seasoned lean hamburger meat
dump in a can of drained yellow corn or peas or green beans or all in layers
dump a bag of frozen french fries on top

next add a can of cream of mush. soup and a dash of water


really can't overcook it , just make sure the hburger meat is done


----------



## texasred

I tried this one last night and it is one of my new favorites.

Slow Cooker Chicken Cordon Bleu

Ingredients
4-6 Boneless/Skinless Chicken Breasts
1 (10.75 Oz.) Can Cream Of Chicken Soup
1 Cup Milk
4 Oz. Sliced Ham 
4 Oz. Sliced Swiss Cheese
1 6 Oz. Box Herb Or Chicken Flavored Stuffing 
1/4 Cup Butter, Melted
1/4 Cup Water
Instructions
1.	In a bowl whisk together the cream of chicken soup and milk until combined.
2.	Pour half of the soup & milk mixture in the bottom of a 6-7 quart oval crock-pot.
3.	Arrange chicken breasts on top of the soup mixture.
4.	Lay slices of ham and then slices of Swiss cheese over the top of the chicken breasts.
5.	Pour remaining soup & milk mixture over everything.
6.	Cover top of chicken, ham & Swiss cheese with the dry stuffing mix.
7.	Pour melted butter and water over the top of the dry stuffing mix.
8.	Cover crock-pot and cook on low for 4-6 hours or on high for for 2-3 hours.

I used some left over honey baked ham from Christmas that I had vacuum sealed and freezed. Probably more than 4 oz. Also, I used the Chicken flavored Stove Top stuffing. Turned out very good!


----------



## SWC

Try this one its a Spicy Dr. Pepper Pulled Pork. Me and my wife ate on this all week with different way each night. We had Pp tacos, pp samich, pp mexican casserole. 
1 whole Large Onion
1 whole Pork Shoulder ("pork Butt") - 5 To 7 Pounds
Salt And Freshly Ground Black Pepper
1 can (11 Ounce) Chipotle Peppers In Adobo Sauce
2 cans Dr. Pepper
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar

Peel the onion and cut it into wedges. Lay them in the bottom of a large crock.
Generously salt and pepper the pork roast, then set it on top of the onions in the pan.
Pour the can of chipotle peppers over the pork (include the sauce.) Pour in both cans of Dr Pepper. Add brown sugar to the juice and stir in. Cook low for 6 hrs maybe flip once if possible.


----------



## gray gost

anyone have a breakfast recipe?


----------



## jaycf7

texasred said:


> Glad to see this thread still alive. Ive used several of them. Thanks!


 Yea, .....someone owes me a new crock pot....mine died this weekend HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Svajda

Ran across this one the other day, anxious to try it. Sounds like it would be good over noodles or rice.

*Crock Pot Cream Cheese Chicken*



3 lbs chicken pieces 
1 (2/3 ounce) package Italian salad dressing mix 
4 tablespoons melted butter ( divided) 
1 small onions, chopped 
1 garlic cloves, chopped 
1 (10 1/2 ounce) cans cream of chicken soup 
8 ounces cream cheese 
1/2 cup chicken broth 

*Directions*

Place chicken pieces in crock pot and sprinkle Italian seasoning over chicken. Sprinkle with 2 tablespoons melted butter. 
Cook on low for 4-6 hours. 
Melt 2 tablespoons butter in a sauce pan and saute onion and garlic. Add Cream of Chicken Soup, cream cheese, and chicken broth. Stir until smooth. 
Add this mixture to crock pot and cook on low for an additional hour.


----------



## dunedawg

OK, one more camper recipe. Frozen meatballs, cover with marinara on high for about 6 hours. Serve over you favorite bun with Provolone cheese. About as easy as it gets!!


----------



## texasred

dunedawg said:


> OK, one more camper recipe. Frozen meatballs, cover with marinara on high for about 6 hours. Serve over you favorite bun with Provolone cheese. About as easy as it gets!!


Good one. We used to do this in college and I had forgot about it. Put it on before we headed to the bar and came back to hot meatball subs.


----------



## MrsFish

Crock Pot Beef Carnitas

2 lbs flank steak
1 yellow onion, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1 red bell pepper, chopped
1 jalapeno, seeded and chopped

for spice rub---
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper

for serving---
corn tortillas
avocado slices
cilantro
your favorite salsa
limes

Mix together all spices in a small bowl. Rub the spices all over your flank steak---be generous here! Then, place your steak at the bottom of your crock pot.

Cover the steak with the chopped onions, bell peppers and jalapeno pepper. Turn heat on LOW and cook for 8 hours.

After 8 hours, remove meat from crock pot and shred with a fork. It should be incredibly easy to shred. You can either stick the shredded meat back in the pot for another hour or serve as is.

To serve, heat your corn tortillas in a skillet on the stove. Spoon some carnitas on a tortilla then top with salsa, avocado, cilantro and a squeeze of lime.


----------



## Southern Solutions

jefull77 said:


> Eating this tonight deeeelish!!!!
> 
> Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops and Potatoes
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4-6 pork chops
> 6-8 medium potatoes, chopped into large pieces
> 2 cans fat-free cream of chicken soup*
> 2 packages dry Ranch dressing mix*
> 1 cup milk
> Dried parsley to sprinkle on top (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> Spray your slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray and put potatoes on the bottom. Place the pork chops on top of the potatoes. Mix together the condensed soups, Ranch dressing mix and milk. Pour on top of the pork chops and cook on LOW for 6-7 hours or on HIGH for 4 hours.
> Use the extra sauce in the slow cooker as a gravy for the potatoes and the pork chops. Sprinkle with dried parsley if you want.


This was great!!! Cooked it last night and forwarded it on to some buddies.

Thanks for it.


----------



## baitkiller

SWC said:


> Try this one its a Spicy Dr. Pepper Pulled Pork. Me and my wife ate on this all week with different way each night. We had Pp tacos, pp samich, pp mexican casserole.
> 1 whole Large Onion
> 1 whole Pork Shoulder ("pork Butt") - 5 To 7 Pounds
> Salt And Freshly Ground Black Pepper
> 1 can (11 Ounce) Chipotle Peppers In Adobo Sauce
> 2 cans Dr. Pepper
> 2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
> 
> Peel the onion and cut it into wedges. Lay them in the bottom of a large crock.
> Generously salt and pepper the pork roast, then set it on top of the onions in the pan.
> Pour the can of chipotle peppers over the pork (include the sauce.) Pour in both cans of Dr Pepper. Add brown sugar to the juice and stir in. Cook low for 6 hrs maybe flip once if possible.


:dance::dance::doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta
Picked up two Boston Butts at Kroger's last night ($0.79 a pound!!). Had to cut the 8 lb'er in two. Used two crock pots. Started it at 10pm last night on low. Took it out of the crock pots at 7am this morning. Pulled it at 8am. OMGosh!! I am in pulled pork heaven!! If you haven't tried this, I highly recommend it. Yum!!


----------



## indaskinny

I ilike cooking a 3 or 4 lb brisket in my crock. 

1. Trim some fat off brisket leaving enough for flavor. 
2. Inject creole butter and liquid smoke marinade. 
3. Season brisket generously with your favorite rub
4. Wrap in foil and place in fridge till mornin
5. Cut up onion and place in bottom of crock
6. Place brisket on top of onion fat side up
7. Cook on low 8-10 hours

Turns out tender and moist. I either eat samiches with it or just on a plate with some ranch style beans.


----------



## mark9199

Crock pot recipes- Great idea for a thread!

*Refried Beans Without the Refry
*
This one stolen from:
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Refried-Beans-Without-the-Refry/Detail.aspx

I've made this one a couple of times. Really good without all of the fat you find in the canned stuff. I usually half this recipe and tone the salt down, It was too salty for me as written. Try half the amount called for and add more to taste. (*) are my notes.

*Serves 15, about 8 hours*

*Ingredients*
1 onion, peeled and halved
3 cups dry pinto beans, rinsed (* I usually use dried kidney beans)
1/2 fresh jalapeno pepper, seeded and chopped (* or, I've used 1/8 to 1/4 tsp cayenne powder)
2 tablespoons minced garlic
5 teaspoons salt (* too much for me- start with 2 tsp, add more to taste)
1 3/4 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground cumin, optional (* I put it in)
9 cups water

*Directions:*
Place the onion, rinsed beans, jalapeno, garlic, salt, pepper, and cumin into a slow cooker. Pour in the water and stir to combine. Cook on High for 8 hours, adding more water as needed. Note: if more than 1 cup of water has evaporated during cooking, then the temperature is too high. (* I mixed everything again after about 35 minutes of cooking, liquid amount was good.)

Once the beans have cooked, strain them, and reserve the liquid. Mash the beans with a potato masher, adding the reserved water as needed to attain desired consistency. (* I usually end up putting all liquid back in)


----------



## Texican89

Hey guys thanks for the recipes. So far I've cooked the ranch pork chops, pace chicken, and the spicy dr p pulled pork. All were amazing and now staples in my casa. Highly recommend ya all try them.


----------



## bollomb

jefull77 said:


> Eating this tonight deeeelish!!!!
> 
> Slow Cooker Creamy Ranch Pork Chops and Potatoes
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4-6 pork chops
> 6-8 medium potatoes, chopped into large pieces
> 2 cans fat-free cream of chicken soup*
> 2 packages dry Ranch dressing mix*
> 1 cup milk
> Dried parsley to sprinkle on top (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> Spray your slow cooker with non-stick cooking spray and put potatoes on the bottom. Place the pork chops on top of the potatoes. Mix together the condensed soups, Ranch dressing mix and milk. Pour on top of the pork chops and cook on LOW for 6-7 hours or on HIGH for 4 hours.
> Use the extra sauce in the slow cooker as a gravy for the potatoes and the pork chops. Sprinkle with dried parsley if you want.


tried this last night turned out great!


----------



## Blue.dog

forget the non-stick spray.
Use the plastic liners.
no clean up required to the pot.
B.D


----------



## xtreme

texasred said:


> Well first crock pot dish was a FAIL. I got home and it was dry, bland, and over cooked. I think I should have added some chicken broth and maybe some more seasonings.
> 
> Next up is jefull77's recipe.


Chicken breasts have no fat so they should not be slow cooked.


----------



## rnsnrek

Quick and easyâ€¦
Pre-packaged Corned beef brisket (3 or 4lbs.)
Head of green cabbage
Carrots
Start by putting the brisket at the bottom of the crock pot, add in spice packet if it came with one otherwise add a table spoon of pickling spice.
Toss in a couple of fresh carrots cut into large (1â€ long) pieces. I wash but donâ€™t always bother to peel the skin off. Packaged baby carrots ready to eat work too!
Remove the hart and outer leaves of the cabbage and cut into quarters, wedge into crock pot. Add more carrots if space allows, cover with water.
Only takes a few minutes to throw together before heading out to work, set to low and is ready after a full dayâ€™s work.


----------



## tunchistheman

This and some stew cubed meat plus crockpot


----------

